# FR: passive voice / active voice with "on" as subject / pronominal verb



## sensa

I know that when an agent is not expressed, but it is implied that it is a person, you can change the passive voice into active by using "on".

However, if the agent is a thing, you must leave it in passive voice.

In this sentence, I have concluded that the agent must be a person:

Il faut que l'annonce soit faite ce soir.

It is necessary that it is announced tonight.
(Someone is making the announcement, thus agent = person).

Here is my attempt at making this an active voice:

Il faut qu'on fasse l'annoncer ce soir.

Is that correct?


----------



## Bisou82

Do you have a context for this sentence? Where does it come from? Because already _Il faut que l'annonce soit faite ce soir_ does not sound too French too me. Then your attempt for the active voice is not commom at all.

The best would be: _Il faut l'annoncer ce soir.

_I dont' know what the others think about it...


----------



## jann

I think this is just a grammar exercise, right? Unfortunately, grammar excercises aren't always known for sounding natural! 

Assuming this is just an exercise, sensa, you have correctly identified the agent and transformed the sentence to active voice using "_on_".... except that you spelled _annonce_ wrong (no "r" on the end)! 

_Il faut qu'on fasse l'annonce ce soir_. = "We" must make the announcement this evening.

Bisou82 (welcome, Bisou!) also gave you a nice active voice sentence, but the problem is that it isn't an exact transformation, because it says, "It is necessary to [we must] announce *it* this evening".... and your original sentence didn't have an "it" to say what was being announced.

Again, I am writing this answer assuming you are working on a grammar exercise, where the point is not to create a natural sentence, but rather to use "on" to re-write the sentence in active voice.


----------



## sudest

I know French passive making with être and reflexive verbs.But I generally meet French *on *gives a passive meaning.am I right?


----------



## Arrius

_On_ gives an impersonal meaning which often renders a passive in English. _On s'est bien amusé_ (A good time was had by all), or more frequently: _On parle le français et le flamand en Belgique _(French and Flemish are spoken in Belgium. There is the same construction in English, but it is used much less often: "One just doesn't do that sort of thing" (_On ne fait pas de telles choses_ or better_, Cela ne se fait pas_). This now has a rather high class or "posh" flavour about it in English, so that those who imitate the way the Queen speaks will often use this construction for the desired effect, but not in French, of course. Sometimes_ on_ stands for other pronouns: _on ne sait jamais _(you never know); _On a fait la noce hier soir et par conséquent j'ai la guele de bois ce matin_ (We really had a party yesterday evening and so I have a hangover this morning); _Qu'est-ce qu'il y a? On semble un peu distrait aujourd'hui_ (What's the matter? You don't seem to have your mind on your work today). Possibly, even _Il me semble qu'on vient de mourir _(It seems as if he has just died)! The last said by the doctor to those around the death bed.


----------



## ella53

Hi, 

Im trying to write a sentence (a colloquial sentence) that uses a method of avoiding the passive - the original sentence is les parents ont été placés en garde à vue - i need to change the sentence so it still has the same meaning but instead of in the passive, uses a structure to avoid the passive. 

does anybody have any ideas?


----------



## bbip

On a placé les parents en garde à vue


----------



## janpol

la phrase "il faut que l'annonce soit faite ce soir" ne me choque pas du tout. On peut très bien imaginer des situations authentiques de communication où cette phrase serait dite.


----------



## itka

janpol said:


> la phrase "il faut que l'annonce soit faite ce soir" ne me choque pas du tout. On peut très bien imaginer des situations authentiques de communication où cette phrase serait dite.



D'accord avec toi. Je ne vois pas en quoi cette phrase ne serait pas du français courant...


----------



## janpol

Des responsables syndicaux décident d'une grève : "il faut que l'annonce soit faite ce soir"
Le chômage a baissé de 50%. Le 1er Ministre : "il faut que l'annonce soit faite ce soir, le Président l'a dit.
Dieu qui vient de choisir Marie comme mère porteuse s'adresse à l'ange Gabriel : "il faut que l'annonce soit faite ce soir"


----------



## Fred_C

itka said:


> D'accord avec toi. Je ne vois pas en quoi cette phrase ne serait pas du français courant...


 Je pense la même chose.
Ce n'est pas parce que cette phrase vient d'un exercice de grammaire qu'elle a forcément été massacrée par un robot. 



janpol said:


> Dieu qui vient de choisir Marie comme mère porteuse s'adresse à l'ange Gabriel : "il faut que l'annonce soit faite ce soir"


J'adore celle-ci ! (Des événements bibliques racontés en français journalistique !)


----------



## CélineK.

On étudie le passif à ce moment (et comment l'éviter, bien sûr!), je voudrais bien savoir si on peut ré-écrire cette phrase comme ça:

Le français est parlé au Sénégal.
Au Sénégal, on parle français.
*Au Sénégal, le français se parle.*

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## janpol

très bien, c'est un "pronominal de sens passif"


----------



## Icetrance

CélineK. said:


> On étudie le passif à ce moment (et comment l'éviter, bien sûr!), je voudrais bien savoir si on peut ré-écrire cette phrase comme ça:
> 
> Le français est parlé au Sénégal.
> Au Sénégal, on parle français.
> *Au Sénégal, le français se parle.*
> 
> Merci beaucoup.


 

All three are correct, but the last one is more formal-sounding. But there are cases where the pronominal is preferred: le poisson se mange frais (with "se mange" et "se boit"). You wouldn't say "le poisson est mangé frais" (possible, but could mean an action is process: "the fish is being eaten fresh")


----------



## thbruxelles

CélineK. said:


> On étudie le passif à ce moment (et comment l'éviter, bien sûr!), je voudrais bien savoir si on peut ré-écrire cette phrase comme ça:


 
*Le français est parlé au Sénégal.*
*Au Sénégal, on parle français.*
*Au Sénégal, le français se parle.*

Les deux premières propositions sont bonnes, je ne crois pas que l'on utiliserait la troisième.


----------



## Fred_C

> Les deux premières propositions sont bonnes, je ne crois pas que l'on utiliserait la troisième.


Mais si, on peut le dire.
Ce n'est pas interdit par la grammaire.


----------



## thbruxelles

Fred_C said:


> Mais si, on peut le dire.
> Ce n'est pas interdit par la grammaire.


 
Certes non, mais personne ne dirait ça. On préférerait les deux premières propositions.

Encore une fois: Il y a la grammaire, les règles et l'usage.

_Un exemple:_
_Je reviens du Brésil, je vous raconte mon voyage et je vous dis 'au Brésil, le portugais se parle', vous trouvez ma phrase naturelle?_


----------



## janpol

dans les phrases 1 et 3, je déplacerais volontiers les  C. de lieu :
Au Sénégal, le français est parlé par x% de la population.
Le français se parle au Sénégal, en Côte d'Ivoire, etc...


----------



## Icetrance

thbruxelles said:


> Certes non, mais personne ne dirait ça. On préférerait les deux premières propositions.
> 
> Encore une fois: Il y a la grammaire, les règles et l'usage.


 
Bonsoir. C'est effectivement plus formel, mais cela se dit quand même (à l'écrit, assez souvent) . À l'oral, son emploi est peu fréquent.


----------



## thbruxelles

Icetrance said:


> Bonsoir. C'est effectivement plus formel, mais cela se dit quand même (à l'écrit, assez souvent) . À l'oral, son emploi est peu fréquent.


 
C'est ce que je voulais dire. Personne ne dira cela à l'oral. Et à l'écrit cela paraît ampoulé.


----------



## savannah

Bonjour...

I know it depends on the sentence and the context and the audience etc...  But I'm simply wondering which sounds more elegant and natural to a native (French) speaker.  Is the passive voice generally more awkward-sounding?  Less fluid?  Is it a good idea to avoid passive constructions when an active construction can do the job as easily?  Here's an example, from a philosophy paper:

For Weil as well, desire and intentionality must be detached from their object, or else the supplementary energy will continue to falsify, diminish, and consume the object.  

Et aussi dans la pensée de Weil le désir et l’intentionalité doivent être détachés de leur objet, sinon l’énergie supplémentaire continuera de déformer, d’amoindrir, et de dévorer l’objet.

Or else:
Et aussi dans la pensée de Weil il faut qu l’on détache son désir et son intentionalité de l’objet...

I'm sure there are other errors, for which I apologize, but I'm trying to polish my style a bit.  Thanks for weighing in!


----------



## adimanacre

In this case , the first solution is better, and your translation is perfect


----------



## itka

Je ne crois pas pouvoir dire qu'une voix est meilleure que l'autre... Aucune des deux n'est plus _élégante_ ou _naturelle_ que l'autre. 
Dans certains contextes, le passif serait lourd et inadéquat, dans d'autres la voix active ne convient pas...
Dans l'exemple que tu donnes, je choisirais sans hésitation la voix passive qui met en exergue _"le désir et l’intentionnalité" _en en faisant les sujets du verbe. La voix active me semble maladroite, ici.


----------



## savannah

Merci, itka...

Of course, you're right.  I suppose I'm asking because I struggle sometimes to translate complex sentences in the passive voice from English into French.  So much academic language is in the passive voice in English-it can lead to long sentences with lots of subordinate clauses.  I sometimes worry that I come off as inelegant when I translate these into French in a similar manner.

But I appreciate your perspective--it also helps to know that your don't find the first sentence too awkward.


----------



## Icetrance

Alors, personne ne va dire "Le français se parle ici" dans la langue de tous les jours. Mais on dira  "ce mot s'emploie dans ce livre pour" à l'oral. Cela varie de verbe en verbe, j'imaginerais.


----------



## jarvisa

In phrases like:
This book was written for charity.
In London, where this video was filmed…​Which are translations are preferable…
Ce livre a été écrit au profit de la charité.
A Londres, oú cette vidéo a été tournée…​…or…
On a écrit ce livre au profit de la charité.
A Londres, oú on a tourné cette vidéo…​…or something else?


----------



## C0coa

The first translations are well. In French, "on" is more used when you do not know who did the action, for example in a newspaper tittle like "Mr X has been killed", or with a sentence like "My car has been stolen".
Otherwise, if you really have to tranlstate these phrases, it is better to say :
"Ce livre a été écrit au profit *d'une œuvre caritative*."
"Charité" is only used in expressions like "la charite chrétienne" or to express a cause : "Il l'a fait par pure charité". But this word is not very common in French.


----------

